# Venison Canadian Bacon



## jerseyhunter (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I cured another half a pork loin with Cowgirls recipe, while I was at it I figured since the smokers going I'll add a deer loin to the mix. I coated the loin a day after I started the pork loin. Smoked at the same time bringing the deer loin up to 154-6. Believe it or not it came out better than all the pork loins I;bve ever made. I'm hooked and you will be too. The next day I just sliced off a few pieces and fried to taste it and had to stop before the whole thing was  devoured. I need to save some for the wife.  Good luck if you try it.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have pics of the CB?   More details on what you did would be great too.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 20, 2009)

1  TBS of Tenderquick PER pound of meat mixed with
1 TBS of the sugar PER pound of meat..
  Smoke at 170 till 152-6

no pictures as my camera or reader cord is broke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=24300


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

JerseyHunter, glad to hear the venison came out. I'm going to have to give it a try too.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  There's a butcher a few towns away that carried venison once in a while.  I'll have to give it a try when they have some in again.


----------



## bassman (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds good.  Hope you get your camera fixed soon.


----------



## rejii (Feb 24, 2009)

sounds great looking forward to trying it


----------

